# From long to short ears



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

After obsessing over the idea of cutting Axel's ears for quite some time, I decided to give it a go, and I think I like it! 

I love long ears, but I also like the look of short ears so decided what the heck, it's hair, it grows. I didnt go all the way and shave the ears, I couldn't bring myself to go that far... yet...

I am an amateur groomer, so there are many things that could be better, but I do the best I can...

Here he is half way- no going back now...







[/URL][/IMG]

And here he is with both ears gone








[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]

I hope my groomer doesnt disown me. She loves long ears so I hope she will forgive me.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Axel looks great in short ears, Nice Job


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He looks great! It definitely suits him (plus you did a great job)


----------



## snmim (Sep 7, 2015)

I love it already!! And yes it suits him very much


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my yes, it suits him perfectly! He's such a beautiful masculine boy and the ears just play into that!!! Good job!


P.S. He has a very noble profile!!!


----------



## Sanic (Oct 22, 2015)

Axel looks very handsome! I'm starting to fall in love with short ears....


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree--he looks super and you did a great job!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

OH WOW! I literally said that out loud, btw. Axel looks stunning with the shorter ears! Wow, wow! And I really like that last photo - goodness look at his jet black coat, noble head and very manly ears! Can't stop saying WOW!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

He looks fantastic in his stylish looking ears. You did a great job. I personally love the tight look of the ears...tidy, masculine. And they're so easy to care for...no more dragging through food, water, mud, their mouths. lol. Axel looks absolutely dapper. Great job!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

He looks just as fantastic as always!!! Just stunning in his jet black coat! The short ears really do fit a boys head very well. No one will have to ask if he is a boy!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow! Very nice, and he is a completely stunning boy. Of course, I am partial to inky blacks.

VQ


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Axel looks great - have to hand it to you! I love long ears, sure, but Axel looks superb in these and it's tempting, very tempting. Congrats on your great scissoring job . Good going, neighbor-across-the-Bay. Plus no worries about ears in food, water, rain run-off, etc. Your timing is perfect.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

That looks great on him, boy do I wish I did not have toworry about food and water on the ears of my girls


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

He looks great!!! I had been wondering what you had decided. I bet you love the short ears even more when you see how easy they are to care for. He is just so handsome.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow! Long or short ears...what a beauty!
Well done!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I love both long ears and short ears (but not shaved). I have just the one poodle for now, so I have him in long ears currently. He's been growing them out for moooonths now, after having run a #4 blade over them this summer. 

I need more poodles. Seriously. SO many haircuts! So few dogs!


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! One more vote for short ears!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks SUPER, Lola might get some of that action as I have let her coat get a bit out of control.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

LOVE it!!! It suits him perfectly! Great job!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

They look great! You did a wonderful job


----------

